

Moral machines & Google's driverless cars - mksm
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/11/google-driverless-car-morality.html

======
nickbarone
He doesn't use the phrase, but this is basically talking about taboo trade-
offs and value conflicts - and what really strikes me is that this isn't
problem, rather, these technologies make it so we can no longer ignore the
questions that value conflicts pose.

That is, we've already recognized the question of "would you kill one to kill
ten?", we haven't yet needed an explicit answer or decision process.

(Well, that's not quite true. The Triage system for medical care during
disasters, for instance, but that's not everyday everywhere like driving is)

